
Xbox Fitness users will soon lose access to workout videos they bought - protomyth
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/06/not-working-out-xbox-fitness-users-losing-their-purchased-training-videos/
======
mikestew
That's why I don't rely on anything DRM'ed from Microsoft (games on Xbone
excepted). Movies, music, Xbox Fitness workouts; Microsoft seems to think
we've forgotten Plays for Sure and MSN Music. When I first got the Kinect
hooked up, I tried the Fitness app and noticed they had other workouts for
sale. "Hmm, maybe the wife and I can...wait a minute, what the hell am I
thinking buying DRM'ed content from MSFT?"

Now, I'll buy the hell out of some iTunes movies or music, and my wife will
get stuff off Amazon streaming without me going off on a rant. But that's
because neither Amazon nor Apple have _ever_ given me a reason to think I'll
regret it later. Microsoft, OTOH, has burned me more than once.

Much like the PfS/MSN Music debacle, MSFT _could_ find a solution (I dunno,
unDRM the vids, store them locally) but...eh, too much trouble, might cut into
someone's bonus.

------
kevin_b_er
They trusted their purchases to a DRM'd video service and likely clicked
through a contract denying them class action. As such they can pretty much do
nothing about it.

May each one make the profound realization how they were legally screwed over.

